# HELP Is This a Female Guppy? (Pictures)



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

the 2 Orange ones are they females? any help I would appreciate thanks guys


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63075&stc=1&d=1345577647
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63076&stc=1&d=1345577652
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63077&stc=1&d=1345577656
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63078&stc=1&d=1345577661


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

on the 1st and 2nd picture its just 1 but on the 3rd picture it shows 2 of them


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

here are some more pics its hard to catch them lol 


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63079&stc=1&d=1345578506
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63080&stc=1&d=1345578517


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It will probably be easier for you to tell because those picture are so blurry. This is a good diagram of how to tell the difference between male and female livebearers. 

MALE









FEMALE


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> It will probably be easier for you to tell because those picture are so blurry. This is a good diagram of how to tell the difference between male and female livebearers.
> 
> MALE
> 
> ...


yea i think there girls

i got a question tho hope maybe you can help me out i bought my guppies about 4 days ago with the 2 females at the store they were labeled as males but there where also females in there by the looks of it because i have 2 females would u think its already pregnant from being in the store with males in the same tank or not yet?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If the females were in tanks with males, then they are pregnant. I'm 99% sure of this. The neat/crappy thing is they can store sperm, so one coupling can produce multiple broads of young. Just think of them as free food for your betta.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> If the females were in tanks with males, then they are pregnant. I'm 99% sure of this. The neat/crappy thing is they can store sperm, so one coupling can produce multiple broads of young. Just think of them as free food for your betta.


If you have multiple bettas or have a betta in another tank feeding guppy babies is a good treat! It will also help keep you from having so many guppies.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you mean the guppy in the very first pic, that is a male for sure. Usually, although not always, female guppies are very plain with gray or clear bodies and colored fins. My guess is you have al males but examine them very closely. The differences in male and female guppies are pretty easy to spot once you know what to look for, according to Izzy's diagram.


----------

